# Sticky  GMR Disorder (BEWARE)( PLEASE READ IF YOU ARE NEW!)



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Get More Rodents Disorder (GMR).

Now i want all you newbies to be aware that there is an infectious disorder going round at the moment.

It all started when I joined the forum, I(aka ULLAH) Already had GMR when I joined, and when I met up with Gill (TDM(Thedogsmother)) to collect a hamster(oliver) TDM caught it, then she passed it on to Sarah (Srhdufe) then they both passed it to nearly everyone in rodents!!

Its so infectious you dont even have to meet someone to catch it, you can catch it by posting on the forum.

YES rodents are addicting. YES we all have alot. YES you will end up with more rodents than anticipated. 
So this is just like a warning for all you un-infected people, that you will more than likely end up with about 6+ rodents through GMR disorder.

_More about GMR_
GMR affects the brain, and makes you want to GET MORE RODENTS !! 
If you see a cute hamster picture or have heard of a new litter been born, you will be ripping your hair out for that hamster or somthing from the litter.

If you see a cute un-wanted rodent in [email protected](pets at home) You will feel sorry for it and your brain will automaticly think GET MORE RODENTS, therefore you adopt it, you go into [email protected] the following week and there is another little cute rodent you think GET MORE RODENTS!!

There is only one cure and that is to GET MORE RODENTS

You have been warned.
x


----------



## rebenda

good post and its true be warned!


----------



## Flissy

hahahahaha so true :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marcia

What are you talking about? I am perfectly healthy, i do not have this so called GMR disorder


----------



## thedogsmother

Marcia said:


> What are you talking about? I am perfectly healthy, i do not have this so called GMR disorder


Denial is not just a river in Egypt .


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Haa it is !! 

I just wanted to warn people

:L:L
xx


----------



## Jazzy

Well I know for a fact that I don't and will never get this disorder but it's good to warn the people that might succumb to this disorder.:thumbup1:


----------



## thedogsmother

Jazzy said:


> Well I know for a fact that I don't and will never get this disorder but it's good to warn the people that might succumb to this disorder.:thumbup1:


Hmmmmmm yes Jazzy you are an example to us all lol.


----------



## Jazzy

It's true - I'm the only one of you that can go into pets at home and not come home with a hamster.Singing:Singing:Singing:


----------



## JohnKay

I Havnt caught it yet


----------



## Nicky09

I haven't caught it yet *hides 30 sites about rat care and plans to adopt a couple*. No not at all


----------



## Guest

I think I caught it when I got my hamster Peanut who sadly had to be put to sleep and now I'm getting another amd I'm even going to when I get the new one get three little friends for him.


----------



## Marcia

Denial? I don't think so, i'm just a....fanatic....yes that's right, i'm a fanatic


----------



## lozza84

no one has this disorder worse then TDM and srhdfe  poor souls i hope they get better soon, i, however, am totallt immune from this disorder and plan to stay that way


----------



## Jazzy

Yes I agree, those two have got it pretty bad.:001_rolleyes: It's not like having ten guinea pigs and seven hamsters makes me anywhere near as bad as those two.


----------



## lozza84

hahahahahahaha exactly


----------



## ....zoe....

well im perfectly fine so far 

and in no way what so ever to i make other peoples GMR disorder more diffucult to deal with......................... by the way ive got 18 gorgous baby hamsters at the moment will be ready for new homes in about 3 weeks, pm me if interested


----------



## Guest

Jazzy said:


> Yes I agree, those two have got it pretty bad.:001_rolleyes: It's not like having ten guinea pigs and seven hamsters makes me anywhere near as bad as those two.


I could end up with ten hamsters soon.


----------



## lozza84

....zoe.... said:


> well im perfectly fine so far
> 
> and in no way what so ever to i make other peoples GMR disorder more diffucult to deal with......................... by the way ive got 18 gorgous baby hamsters at the moment will be ready for new homes in about 3 weeks, pm me if interested


hahahahahha what u like xx


----------



## lozza84

danielled said:


> I could end up with ten hamsters soon.


i will end up with about 10 or more guinea pigs soon  :thumbup1:


----------



## rosie75

I came to this site quite innocently, looking for pointers to breeding rats, now I have 10 rats, and will be breeding again in January.
Yes, I blame all of you for my GMR.


----------



## vet-2-b

for some its just to late lol incurable lol


----------



## emzybabe

you rodent guys are making me think I might get some more gerbils one day or a hammy


----------



## Guest

lozza84 said:


> i will end up with about 10 or more guinea pigs soon  :thumbup1:


If I'm not careful I will end up with 20 hamsters.


----------



## srhdufe

How very dare you ullah :lol: :blushing:

We all know it was gill, not me


----------



## Guest

srhdufe said:


> How very dare you ullah :lol: :blushing:
> 
> We all know it was gill, not me


I decided today I want a guinneapig.


----------



## srhdufe

lozza84 said:


> no one has this disorder worse then TDM and srhdfe  poor souls i hope they get better soon, i, however, am totallt immune from this disorder and plan to stay that way


 

I do not have this disorder in any way, shape or form


----------



## Guest

srhdufe said:


> I do not have this disorder in any way, shape or form


I think I have caught it though. Hows you.


----------



## srhdufe

danielled said:


> I think I have caught it though. Hows you.


Fine thanks  How are you hun?


----------



## Guest

srhdufe said:


> Fine thanks  How are you hun?


The cold is going slowly but surely. Think I will get a guinneapig.


----------



## srhdufe

danielled said:


> The cold is going slowly but surely. Think I will get a guinneapig.


Get two  They can keep each other company


----------



## Guest

srhdufe said:


> Get two  They can keep each other company


Think I might end up getting three.


----------



## Nellinoo

I just want to say thank you for creating this thread.
Before joining this forum I thought I was just a freak, but now I see that I have an actual disorder and that I am not alone in this. 

But darnit if this hasn't just made me want to break into the nearest pet shop and steal every single rodent inside it!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Nellinoo said:


> I just want to say thank you for creating this thread.
> Before joining this forum I thought I was just a freak, but now I see that I have an actual disorder and that I am not alone in this.
> 
> But darnit if this hasn't just made me want to break into the nearest pet shop and steal every single rodent inside it!


Hahaha you are not alone 

I am now the proud owner of 19 rodents. I've promised my OH I won't buy anymore right now though. Which I won't. Didn't mention that I will probably keep some that I breed :devil:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Nellinoo

Hehe! Thats tricksy of you. I don't blame you at all though.
I've had my rats less than 48 hours and I fully love them. If only I'd known just how much I'd be addicted I would have gotten a bigger cage!
Though as they were from the bf I'm not sure he would have been happy had I informed him that my early christmas present needed to increase in number


----------



## Akai-Chan

Nellinoo said:


> Hehe! Thats tricksy of you. I don't blame you at all though.
> I've had my rats less than 48 hours and I fully love them. If only I'd known just how much I'd be addicted I would have gotten a bigger cage!
> Though as they were from the bf I'm not sure he would have been happy had I informed him that my early christmas present needed to increase in number


Rats are sooo addictive, you've definitely made the right choice of pet  17 of my 19 rodents are rats. They're just the best possible pet to have IMO!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## jaxx

I've been suffering from GMR for a long time but I've managed to resist and still just have the 3 rats. Almost ended up with 2 dwarf hamsters the other week though, if the cage came with them they'd have found a new home with me!


----------



## Akai-Chan

jaxx said:


> I've been suffering from GMR for a long time but I've managed to resist and still just have the 3 rats. Almost ended up with 2 dwarf hamsters the other week though, if the cage came with them they'd have found a new home with me!


You know you want to get a couple more baby rats... 

Peanut and Babies pictures by akai-chan-ftw - Photobucket

See how cute baby rats are?? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## jaxx

Akai-Chan said:


> You know you want to get a couple more baby rats...
> 
> Peanut and Babies pictures by akai-chan-ftw - Photobucket
> 
> See how cute baby rats are??
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Oh yes they're definitely cute, but I have no cage for them and my current cage is at full capacity and I couldn't afford to buy another one.  Being skint is a good way to deal with GMR


----------



## SassyH

i so totally haven't got GMR as i blatantly DIDN'T just get a third dumbo, and i'm definately NOT thinking of getting more when my OH and i move and have we have NOT dedicated the store room to being a ratty room.
*roll eyes and things she did pretty well getting away with that fib*


----------



## Pampered pets

well just to let you know this disease is mutating, i have the form GMF, like GMR there is no known cure except having no money but then 'just one more' wont eat much 

Im now running a self help group.

my name is charlotte and im addicted to.....FERRETS


----------



## zany_toon

Pampered pets said:


> well just to let you know this disease is mutating, i have the form GMF, like GMR there is no known cure except having no money but then 'just one more' wont eat much
> 
> Im now running a self help group.
> 
> my name is charlotte and im addicted to.....FERRETS


:lol: We should rename this condition to GMP - Get More Pets!!!!


----------



## RodentGuys2010

I am a guilty subject to this GMR. lol


----------



## thedogsmother

I just want to say I feel so sorry for you all, it must be terrible addiction, I just feel so lucky that I dont have loads of pets.


----------



## Nicky09

No I don't have it I'm not back from driving 2 hours to get cages for 4 rats so I can get them from the rescue today at all. Get more pets definately I had 2 dogs and a rabbit when I joined


----------



## thedogsmother

I had Henrick, 1 hamster and the cats when I joined, so I have only got an extra 18 animals since then.


----------



## Nicky09

Yes but I only joined 10 months ago. This place is a really bad influence


----------



## laurvystein

Ha ha I love this!
I already feel the GMR itch...


----------



## Wilted0Rose

do i have GMR if i have adopted almost every single rattie i see and ended up being banned by my parents from going near anywhere to do with ratties, so i ended up buying 4 from a breeder and 5 from a petshop? and have 2 litters (12 in one and 13 in the other) so 38 ratties in total and dont want to let any of them going even though i know it is better off that way?


----------



## zany_toon

Wilted0Rose said:


> do i have GMR if i have adopted almost every single rattie i see and ended up being banned by my parents from going near anywhere to do with ratties, so i ended up buying 4 from a breeder and 5 from a petshop? and have 2 litters (12 in one and 13 in the other) so 38 ratties in total and dont want to let any of them going even though i know it is better off that way?


I think you might have caught GMR from us!!!


----------



## Wilted0Rose

zany_toon said:


> I think you might have caught GMR from us!!!


 it's not a bad thing though, as some one once said, 'you can move a mountian by starting with one small stone at a time' XD..... in my case i think i got a digger and started with boulders XD


----------



## zany_toon

Wilted0Rose said:


> it's not a bad thing though, as some one once said, 'you can move a mountian by starting with one small stone at a time' XD..... in my case i think i got a digger and started with boulders XD


:lol: Love it!!!


----------



## Wilted0Rose

zany_toon said:


> :lol: Love it!!!


lol who doesnt XD


----------



## kibbles

Ah so thats what I have  worse part is I would have more if it wasnt for my mom hahahaa


----------



## momentofmadness

Well Im telling you I am getting no more.. and you can try and infect me all you like ahhahahaah as sweet as they all are I have to spread my love with the birds fish and dogs too.. lol oops forgot the kids.... I will fight this.. hahah!


----------



## blue butterfly

I had slight GMR when I joined here. I think being here is just gonna make it worse,oh noes!!


----------



## sid.lola

I have some of the symptoms of this disorder, especially when in [email protected] but I have medication at home in the form of multiple reptiles. I only have space for one rodentarium without putting them close enough to agitate the snakes.

So, whenever I see a cute rat or that irrisistable degu I just remember how good burm cuddles feel on my back and I'm forced to turn away.


----------



## Lovemyhammi<3

I may be catching it! Since I bought my hammi Tequito, I have become absolutely obsessed! I'm on the internet everyday researching! I've even decided to make a giant add on to his cage out of a big plastic storage box.


----------



## Maiisiku

It is true. At one stage I had 2 gerbils and 8 hamsters. My landlord said only 3 cages when we moved here. We kept the one robo that got left on her own, my syrian and the gerbils. We sadly lost my syrian in Oct/nov time as she had pnemonia (no idea how because the house was heated really well). I've just got over it enough to get 2 mice. So we will now have 6 pets: 1 hamster, 2 gerbils, 2 mice and a cat


----------



## posh.totz

yepp deffoo caughtt itt !!! ...x


----------



## Minidude76

I knew I wasn't the only one! 

I've been infected for years and now it has a name! 

Do we have a charity dedicated to help us GET MORE RODENTS!! LOL

So to kick start my road to recovery, anyone got any Baby Guinea Pigs for Sale?

Seriously i need a baby Guinea pig! I know i have it bad!!

I only want one or possibly two, if i buy the second to last one, i can't leave the last one on it little lonesome! That'll be cruel.


----------



## thedogsmother

Minidude76 said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one!
> 
> I've been infected for years and now it has a name!
> 
> Do we have a charity dedicated to help us GET MORE RODENTS!! LOL
> 
> So to kick start my road to recovery, anyone got any Baby Guinea Pigs for Sale?
> 
> Seriously i need a baby Guinea pig! I know i have it bad!!
> 
> I only want one or possibly two, if i buy the second to last one, i can't leave the last one on it little lonesome! That'll be cruel.


where do you live? Lozza84s ginuea pig has just had babies.


----------



## Minidude76

Just outside Oxford.


----------



## lozza84

i do have 2 babies that were born yesterday, a pew sow and a tri boar, i think im going to keep the sow though.


----------



## trekky

Ha ha i've just read this thread and couldn't agree more but did you know there's a lesser know variety of this disease its called GMBR (Get More Bigger Rodents)

Yes i started off with the GMR version at the tender age of 16 when i got my first fancy then i couldn't be without one after i lost her so got another then i got into showing and breeding for show.

Along came hubby into my life and he helped control the urge until i was down to keeping just 4 and then 2 as pets. I was doing well looked like i was getting over it i was quite happy with my 2 fancies and could conrol the urge to walk away from a pet shop with out a new addition.

But then it came back with avengence. I walked into a friends exotic pet shop and it struck me down. Hubby dragged me out seeing the noticable signs but my brain just went into over load i scrolled through the internet doing my research. "research?" i hear you say "but had you not kept fancies since you were 16?" i hear you say... Let me take this moment to remind you the name of this advanced form of the disease - Get More BIGGER Rodents-

After watching his wife come out in cold sweats and looking at the research hubby finally reconnected the phone to call our friend and off i went to get my first Gambian Pouched Rat! and it didn't stop there now i'm the proud owner of 6 of them and now help control my illness by running my information site and forum about them and helping support others that have contracted this advanced form of the disease.:laugh:


----------



## Northernstar

You dont need to be on a forum to catch this! I've had GMR for years and years and only just started with forums  I had a break for a few years but now I have 13 syrians :wink: obviously I wasn't fully cured! My bf has not yet realised the severity of my disease and actually encourages me to 'Get More Rodents'... eeek.


----------



## Glorfindel

Being a new sign up, I was sure to read the please read stickied post and I am so GLAD I did! Thank you for letting me know about this disorder!

Going from no rodents to a syrian, two gerbils and three mice in a matter of weeks is not a sign of this disorder, is it? I am still completely sane - of course. Looking for bargain cages for animals I do not own yet is also perfectly healthy, normal and also not a sign of wanting more, nope.


----------



## Diction

I get it every time I go into a petstore. I think 'Aww, that little darling would love to come home with me' Or I see the adoption center and think 'You poor thing, I can give you a forever home'

I guess it is a good thing I don't have money spare when I go into a petstore! LOL

And cages. Since I am a pack rat by nature (no pun intended) I always think bargains like that will be useful, even when I don't have the room. 'Ah, this might come in handy, Never know when I might need a 5 tier rat/ferret cage!'

Is there any cure for it? Or is the only treatment giving in? Not that I'd be complaining


----------



## thedogsmother

Diction said:


> I get it every time I go into a petstore. I think 'Aww, that little darling would love to come home with me' Or I see the adoption center and think 'You poor thing, I can give you a forever home'
> 
> I guess it is a good thing I don't have money spare when I go into a petstore! LOL
> 
> And cages. Since I am a pack rat by nature (no pun intended) I always think bargains like that will be useful, even when I don't have the room. 'Ah, this might come in handy, Never know when I might need a 5 tier rat/ferret cage!'
> 
> Is there any cure for it? Or is the only treatment giving in? Not that I'd be complaining


Sorry Im afraid its incurable, I have a really really bad case of it.


----------



## Diction

Glorfindel said:


> Being a new sign up, I was sure to read the please read stickied post and I am so GLAD I did! Thank you for letting me know about this disorder!
> 
> Going from no rodents to a syrian, two gerbils and three mice in a matter of weeks is not a sign of this disorder, is it? I am still completely sane - of course. Looking for bargain cages for animals I do not own yet is also perfectly healthy, normal and also not a sign of wanting more, nope.


Nope, not mad at alllllll And you forgot the rats  Well we obviously live in a madhouse! Hahah!



thedogsmother said:


> Sorry Im afraid its incurable, I have a really really bad case of it.


Ah well! Some things are worth living with LOL


----------



## BattleKat

After today I'm 100% sure I have this.

It's a rather shameful story on my part I'm afraid but today I went to [email protected] and there was a lone guinea pig in the adoption bit. 
I got him out for a cuddle, I said I'd think about it. I went back later with the other half and he had a cuddle and after not much deliberation I said I'd take him (he had to be kept on his own), picked up an indoor cage and some food, got to the till and all was good........
until he asked me to sign my name and address; suddenly I looked down and saw myself covered in guinea pig fur, looked at the cage and thought "how long until I want it...._bigger_?" , looked at the box with just one guinea pig and thought "how long until I want...._more_?" and I just had to say "I'm really sorry, but I don't think I should. I have too many pets". I just kept saying I was really sorry and for about 20 minutes afterwards the other half couldn't really get anything out of me except "what was I thinking? I can't believe I just did that"

I'm deciding to stick with what I have for now
3 mice, 2 gerbils, 2 rabbits, 4 chickens and a dog. I'm considering not even allowing myself to look at animals for the next year at least.


----------



## niki87

A YEAR?? Yeah good luck with that!!


----------



## BattleKat

niki87 said:


> A YEAR?? Yeah good luck with that!!


I phoned someone about a free cockerel today. I didn't see myself failing quite this early on....


----------



## niki87

BattleKat said:


> I phoned someone about a free cockerel today. I didn't see myself failing quite this early on....


:lol::lol::lol: Just think what a lovely home you could be giving that beautiful cockeral??!!!!!!!!!!!!  xx


----------



## chrissielk

This post is very true. I have 9 guinea pigs at the moment.


----------



## Socks

Ouccch sounds nasty, I sure am glad you warned me. Is there really nothing I can do to prevent it?


----------



## chrissielk

make that 10 now.lol .

I'm setting up a small recue so any guinea pigs needing homes happy to help out. How ever with GMR i don't think rehoming will happen.

I had two guineas at christmas one saddly past away so had to get the remander a friend resulting in having 10 now Gmr just took over.lol:confused1:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

I refuse to be a apart of this.







But i some how managed to drop a guinea pig off with someone who wanted her and on my way back home i somehow ended up with 2 baby Harvest Mice HOW MAGIC IS THAT!


----------



## metame

i dont have GMR.


----------



## thedogsmother

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> I refuse to be a apart of this





metame said:


> i dont have GMR.


What a relief for you both, I am in awe of your self control:lol:.


----------



## emzybabe

battle cat, i know that exact feeling I ponder over getting a third or forth rabbit and then boomb one of mine has to go to the vets and it puts me off the idea for a few more months.


----------



## BattleKat

emzybabe said:


> battle cat, i know that exact feeling I ponder over getting a third or forth rabbit and then boomb one of mine has to go to the vets and it puts me off the idea for a few more months.


exactly  I have two bunnies and I'd love a third but it takes my minimum annual vet bill from £80 to £120 and then you have to add in any unforeseen costs as well. Plus I'd have to give them some more space and feed them 50% more.... It all mounts up. 
I honestly never saw rabbits being such a high maintenance pet! 
Also probably good that neutering/spaying is so expensive or I'd constantly be bringing home adoptees from [email protected]!


----------



## romjob1804

i def have this he he, although im a bit skepticle of pets at home animals lol. no offence!


----------



## Lady Sol

I do not have this condition, therefore I did not spend this morning reading up on how to look after gerbils 

*Pops off to Ebay to check out tanks *


----------



## angle

Uh ohh got the symptoms whats the medication doc?


----------



## thedogsmother

angle said:


> Uh ohh got the symptoms whats the medication doc?


More rodents, sorry getting more rodents is the only medication which will ease the symptoms, there is unfortunately no cure.


----------



## Lady Sol

> Uh ohh got the symptoms whats the medication doc?


I find a trip to a local [email protected] adoption section works wonders. Miraculously I always find myself leaving with a little green cardboard box. :lol:


----------



## dumbblondie1986

thx about the warning about the GMR disorder but i think i had it already


----------



## jasmineismyhamster

Got 2 Robo's last week :thumbup:

And I think another House is starting to be built in the garage


----------



## superstar038

I definatley have this disorder, if it wasn't for my boyfriend i'd have my entire house full of pets,

Ha


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Well I managed to fight GMR for so long but today have had to face up I am well and truely addicted.

I managed to catch GMR from thedogsmother without even coming into the rodent forum!!

I saw the cute little hamster in her signature in the dog forum and ended up with Bailey a few weeks later.

Then it just got worse. Now I had a rodent I had a reason to enter the rodent forum which meant I was resisting the urge to buy rats, degus, more hamsters etc.

I was doing SOOOO well then last week my friend phoned to ask if I knew anyone who could take her 2 rats on as she was moving back home.

I'd like to say I was strong and resisted but no.

The good news is I now have 2 cute little ratty girls on my shoulder 

AND I am pretty sure that their cage is big enough for at least another rat or two, might go and have a nosy in Pets at Home later


----------



## forgotten~myth

I have only got two degus but already infected.... It is going to be torture but I cant get more than two!


----------



## momentofmadness

Hahahaahaahahaahha This is a terribly sad addiction...... And unfortunately there seems to be no cure!!!!!!

If there has I haven't found it!!!! I keep thinking about getting some rats but fear all my friends will advoid me like I have the plague..lol


----------



## thedogsmother

I find it very sad reading this thread, it must be awful for all you adicts, just say no like I do:thumbup:.


----------



## momentofmadness

thedogsmother said:


> I find it very sad reading this thread, it must be awful for all you adicts, just say no like I do:thumbup:.


say no and nod your head for yes :thumbup:you mean.. hahaaahahhahah


----------



## thedogsmother

momentofmadness said:


> say no and nod your head for yes :thumbup:you mean.. hahaaahahhahah


I have no idea what you are referring to.


----------



## momentofmadness

thedogsmother said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to.


Yeah yeah..lol you are the ring leader..lol


----------



## BattleKat

since self diagnosing this disorder I've gained another bunny. I'm also having to seriously restrain myself from adopting some rats from preloved.


----------



## Mum2Alfie

OMG!! Just noticed this thread!! This is sooo true! 

In Harlow they have a little place called pets corner, its free to the public and has many different farm animals. But it also has fish, reptiles, and rodents. We went there for a visit on thursday and they had the cutest gerbil all on his own! But he was the pudgiest thing I have ever seen! I think they were still feeding him like he wasnt on his own! He had a very big bowl full of food, and I know, if you give gerbils lots they will eat it all very quickly! Poor thing! Really wanted to take him home! 

They also had guinea pigs for sale up there. They had 2 running around in a pen covered with hay, with a tiny bit of shade and a little wooden bridge thing that they were fighting over to get in cause it was hot!  I soooo wanted to bring them home! In fact I wasnt impressed with pets corner this time! They seem to forget when its hot the animals need shade and some need water to wallow in, like the pigs! But I know a guy whno works there so might bring it up to him.

But yeah, definatly catching!


----------



## Tapir

i have tried to fight te GMR disorder...i got my first two in october.

i tried. i fought it for months. but no more. i have got three new rats in the last week...


----------



## thedogsmother

Tapir said:


> i have tried to fight te GMR disorder...i got my first two in october.
> 
> i tried. i fought it for months. but no more. i have got three new rats in the last week...


Hahahahahaha I went from 0 to 18 rats in a disturbingly short space of time.


----------



## CharleyRogan

thedogsmother said:


> Hahahahahaha I went from 0 to 18 rats in a disturbingly short space of time.


How do you get away with it? I need some tips for persuasion!


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> How do you get away with it? I need some tips for persuasion!


Im just very spoilt and I sulk if I dont get my own way:lol:


----------



## Tapir

my parents are really good, they tend to say yes as long as I know what I am taking on and they trust that i will look after it. They have been warning me lately that i need to be careful on how many rats I can take on and we had a chat and decided that 10 would probably be a good group size and 12 is the max that i can look after...so baically they will say 10 is enough unless you really really fall in love with another pair...but then the doors are closed.
i think that is fair


----------



## SmallandFurry

I know this all too well :lol:


----------



## Little Dwarf

I have it. There's no cure. I caught it in 2004. I have had close to 100 since, I think. 11, at one time, and 17 at another. Right now, I have only 4. One just died and the yearning to replace him is there. Spouse goes out of town in August. Know what I'm thinking?? Maybe he won't notice when he comes back??


----------



## CarolineH

Well at last I can join this thread! :lol: 

I already have a Syrian Hamster named Jean Claude Van Hamster and a Gerbil named Colin but at the weekend I am getting three Roborovski hamsters, 7 month old brothers who have always lived together! I have their tank all ready and set up on my desk! :thumbup:


----------



## cal123

I'm new to this forum, as yet I havn't got GMR but I already have GMG which I caught after getting my first rescue greyhound. I now have 3 and have to keep away from any rescue homes. I think people with GMG are probably more prone to catching GMR though. I have just got a large Jenny Rat cage and have spent the day setting it up so I think I may be starting with the symptoms!
Cal xx


----------



## Carla-Jade

i have contracted the disease & am still infected.... is there any known cure??


----------



## $hAzZa

Carla-Jade said:


> i have contracted the disease & am still infected.... is there any known cure??


Obvious ain't it? Get more rodents :lol: x


----------



## Carla-Jade

$hAzZa said:


> Obvious ain't it? Get more rodents :lol: x


 problem is i have no space at all left!


----------



## $hAzZa

Carla-Jade said:


> problem is i have no space at all left!


Buy a second house  Thats what my mum did with all her clothes :laugh: x


----------



## Carla-Jade

:lol: might have to. i have 3 cages for hamsters & 1 for hedgehog & all the dog stuff!


----------



## $hAzZa

Carla-Jade said:


> :lol: might have to. i have 3 cages for hamsters & 1 for hedgehog & all the dog stuff!


Aww lucky, I'm limited to one hamster so imagine how frustrating I'm feeling!!!!!


----------



## Petitepuppet

Omg I have a serious case of this at the moment. Cant stop looking at everyones rattie pics.


----------



## SarahJ2

Yep ive deff got this, with the amount of rodents i have and still want more but i have no room for anymore cages plus wouldnt have enough time to spend with anymore of them  but it doesnt stop me looking and wanting


----------



## lil muppet

6 spiny mice, 4 zebra mice, 3 syrian hamster, 1 dwarf hamster, 6 rats, 3 gerbils .... do i have gmr??


----------



## alaun

Oh dear - I wished I'd read this earlier. I fear that I have caught this disease! I started with two degus - now I have 4. I will need to go into rehab before I sell my o/h's belongings to buy a giant cage for more!


----------



## Guest

:lol: I think I have GMR bad :thumbup:
At the moment I have 7 Degu's, 6 rats and a hammy (soon to be more if I get my way :lol


----------



## davidc

I don't suffer from GMR Disorder, I was always only going to have 2 gerbils (two sisters) and when they died, I would not be buying anymore.













Oops, even though I no longer have Sandy's sister (she died early), I have 3. But one is Sandy's Mum who I got from my sister, so I technically only bought one gerbil, so I don't have GMR disorder :lol: :lol: :lol: ;lol:


----------



## SophieCyde

If I didn't live with my animal hating parents (I reckon I've done well xD) I think I would be living in the shed to make more space for rodents


----------



## Cherpi

I caught this dreadful disease and I fear for my life, my mother seems to be getting more and more mad at me for wanting to get more rodents, hamster on 28th January, another degu to join my other two when we move and two chinchillas after that ;PPPPP


----------



## colette85

i have a syrian hamster disorder wish it would leave me alone so far had 7 hamsters n all have died now but i still want more n more n more n more n yeah more n its soooooooo like argh! :lol:

just lost my last hamster today n i want another but dunno if its 2 soon 

n knowing me il want more then one but only got 1 cage now but oh well i can get another cage


----------



## manic rose

GMR has defo infected me! for a while it was just me and Meggy but in the space of the last week I have acquired 5 new rodents....oops. maybe time to slow down :blink: :001_smile:


----------



## KalokiMallow

I've discovered that other people can tell when you have GMR Disorder, and take advantage of it. A lovely lady at a rescue center said, "would you like to rescue some rats that we have?", and we'd said yes almost before she'd finished asking


----------



## rainbow.nicola

I was browsing online for tanks for Sparks & I came across preloved.com

I thought "what's the harm?" So i joined and had a browse and there is a hamster + cage and everything for £25! 

I must have this hamster and buy it a mansion! o.0

So i emailed about it


----------



## manic rose

rainbow.nicola said:


> I was browsing online for tanks for Sparks & I came across preloved.com
> 
> I thought "what's the harm?" So i joined and had a browse and there is a hamster + cage and everything for £25!
> 
> I must have this hamster and buy it a mansion! o.0
> 
> So i emailed about it


preloved is a pretty good site, its where I found my ratties and guinea pigs for rehoming.


----------



## thedogsmother

rainbow.nicola said:


> I was browsing online for tanks for Sparks & I came across preloved.com
> 
> I thought "what's the harm?" So i joined and had a browse and there is a hamster + cage and everything for £25!
> 
> I must have this hamster and buy it a mansion! o.0
> 
> So i emailed about it


Oh dear, Im afraid you have acute GMR, as you probably know there is no known cure but apparently posting loads of pics of your new rodents helps combat symptoms.


----------



## manic rose

you know you have a serious GMR problem when even the woman in the pet shop gives you a strange look due to the amount of bedding and food you are buying:001_huh:


----------



## Cherpi

manic rose said:


> you know you have a serious GMR problem when even the woman in the pet shop gives you a strange look due to the amount of bedding and food you are buying:001_huh:


That's just epic.


----------



## ceretrea

Serious GMR going on here. Single rat? Yeah we'll adopt him to go with our big group. 

Oh noes, now we need another single rat to pair him up with.

Oh noes! we can't find a single rat, we'll have to get a pair.

Oh noes! oh phew thats okay we found a pair, otherwise rat knows where that would have ended 


No more mice for us though...nope.....nope....nope....well maybe...

And the worse thing? I AM the mum so who says no to me?? lol


----------



## niki87

ceretrea said:


> Serious GMR going on here. Single rat? Yeah we'll adopt him to go with our big group.
> 
> Oh noes, now we need another single rat to pair him up with.
> 
> Oh noes! we can't find a single rat, we'll have to get a pair.
> 
> Oh noes! oh phew thats okay we found a pair, otherwise rat knows where that would have ended
> 
> No more mice for us though...nope.....nope....nope....well maybe...
> 
> And the worse thing? I AM the mum so who says no to me?? lol


Haha ur losing it hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myzoo

KalokiMallow said:


> I've discovered that other people can tell when you have GMR Disorder, and take advantage of it. A lovely lady at a rescue center said, "would you like to rescue some rats that we have?", and we'd said yes almost before she'd finished asking


 yes sooooooo! true they deffo know the other month we went to get a cage and the woman nearly talked us into getting 3 degus but the oh said no but we did find a home for her.

GMR is deffo so infectious when i joined almost a year ago i had 2 rats rip freeky and deeky now i have 7rats and 2 hamsters and still want more just got a bigger cage so even harder to resist the temptations.
just realised last night i got it bad during cleaning the very messy junk room to make a rodent room i thought am i mad then it hit me i have GMR 

!!!! TROTS OF TO GET MORE RODENTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manic rose

myzoo said:


> just realised last night i got it bad during cleaning the very messy junk room to make a rodent room i thought am i mad then it hit me i have GMR


well done. the first stage to being cured is admitting you have a problem :001_smile:

not sure what the second phase is......? :blink: is it getting more rodents? :blink:


----------



## myzoo

manic rose said:


> well done. the first stage to being cured is admitting you have a problem :001_smile:
> 
> not sure what the second phase is......? :blink: is it getting more rodents? :blink:


lol think every stage is get more rodents the the infection is gmr! the disease is gmr! and the cure is of course!!!1 GMR!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Cherpi

manic rose said:


> well done. the first stage to being cured is admitting you have a problem :001_smile:
> 
> not sure what the second phase is......? :blink: is it getting more rodents? :blink:


Made me laugh haha!


----------



## manic rose

had a dream last night that I was adopting 3 female chincillas....maybe its a sign that I should :001_smile:


----------



## thedogsmother

Ive decided to call myself a rodent retreat then I havent got GMR Im simply giving the poor little crtters somewhere safe to live out their days . Oooh I can be a cat and dog retreat too cant I :001_smile:, wait till I tell my oh he will be so pleased, wont he.


----------



## manic rose

thedogsmother said:


> Ive decided to call myself a rodent retreat then I havent got GMR Im simply giving the poor little crtters somewhere safe to live out their days . Oooh I can be a cat and dog retreat too cant I :001_smile:, wait till I tell my oh he will be so pleased, wont he.


genius idea :001_smile:


----------



## manic rose

manic rose said:


> had a dream last night that I was adopting 3 female chinchillas....maybe its a sign that I should :001_smile:


had another dream that was adopting 2 female degus....think some higher power is trying to send me messages about getting more rodents


----------



## Cherpi

manic rose said:


> had another dream that was adopting 2 female degus....think some higher power is trying to send me messages about getting more rodents


I had a dream I adopted 9 Chinchillas, 3 more Degus, 10 rats, 6 mice, 3 Syrian hamsters, 5 Dwarf hamsters, 12 Dogs, 4 Cats, 17 Squirrels and 5 Sugar gliders but unfortulatley my mum said no


----------



## myzoo

dont worry i have loads of animal dreams the worst was my house was full of everything nobody could move they had taken over the whole house eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkk! no sorry not a dream they actually have taken over the house cant even walk to my bed without squishing down the side of a cage but hope fully soon the rodent room will be ready a whole room dedicated to my animals it was actually supposed to be my sitting room what will GMR have us doing next


----------



## Mousewoman

ha ha ha too true!!


----------



## PrincessGingy

I can't believe how fast GMR attacks. I started with 2 dogs and 2 chinchilla's in April, now I have 3 hamsters, 2 gerbils and 2 Degu's on top of them  The one hamster and Degu's both came this week! I also love how after every single pet I am told no more...yeh because that has worked


----------



## Relsoh

I'm lucky, when I had a hamster I never caught it. i think my parents have it though, they have a lot of Guinea Pigs, and they were on a full on breeding spree this year. They are back DOWN to 12 now. GMR is a terrible infliction when you spend all your money on pets.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

OMG I think I am infected!! Help!!


----------



## thedogsmother

WelshYorkieLover said:


> OMG I think I am infected!! Help!!


Sorry, no known cure exists


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

So I'm just gonna have to get one then? Or two, or three, or four!! ha ha


----------



## thedogsmother

WelshYorkieLover said:


> So I'm just gonna have to get one then? Or two, or three, or four!! ha ha


Im not sure what to advice because I havent got GMR, honest I havent :aureola:


----------



## Guest

WelshYorkieLover said:


> So I'm just gonna have to get one then? Or two, or three, or four!! ha ha


I would love to help but GMR must have missed me too :aureola:


----------



## swatton42

Sadly I too have this condition but lucky for me I'm well medicated...turns out all you need is minimal space and little money to keep the condition at bay


----------



## ratmataz

Aw this is sweet <3


----------



## Louiseandfriends

I know animals are addicting!  Fortunately, I still live with my parents, so the amount of pets I can keep is restricted.


----------



## Lunaowen

Haven't had chance to read all of this as only went from sticky but hilarious. 
My kids definately have this disorder. I do to deep down but my hubby does not let me succumb  
Probably a good thing really or would be a nightmare.

Unfortunately it happens to me with any animal I would like to have or love. Finally persuaded him after god knows how long to let me have a cat. I would of loved two but he just kept saying no and it took me long enough to persuade him to have one. When I first went to house to see them think they were only couple weeks old I just really wanted two then. Had already seen pics and chosen the one I wanted but then I wanted one of the boys to. 
We originally wanted a boy anyway but had to have a girl as in the litter there were two girls both tabbies and two boys which were black and white. I really wanted a tabby so that solved that. Think if I could of got him to the house to meet them he would of given in. Tried showing him pics and got kids on his back to but didn't work 
Since having Luna he has been worse than me so might go to pet rescue and look into it and how to introduce them one day but Luna still a baby so we will see. 
Whats my condition called then hahahaha


----------



## Lunaowen

Definately a cure just get a husband who is not a particular animal lover :
Bless him he is not that bad but when we had the rabbits which unfortunately we had to let go to a good home recently he used to moan but he did end up having to clean them out and also as kids useless & they wanted them it used to annoy him. They also never fed them or helped out.
With the Rats and the Cat totally different although he does clean Rats out, he doesn't mind so much with them.
Money and space will keep us restricted as far as anything else is concerned x x


----------



## Lunaowen

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry, no known cure exists


This is totally unrelated and may be totally stupid question but what are gsd's?? Just read your list of animals haven't a clue on that one
Your condition looks really bad by the way how do you manage :001_smile:


----------



## thedogsmother

Lunaowen said:


> This is totally unrelated and may be totally stupid question but what are gsd's?? Just read your list of animals haven't a clue on that one
> Your condition looks really bad by the way how do you manage :001_smile:


I can just imagine you sat at home puzzling as to what type of rodent a gsd is , but they are only honourary rodents, they are in fact *G*erman *S*hepherd *D*ogs


----------



## chrisd

Seeing as it is unlikely my mum will let me have more rodents I am suffering from a serious case of something terrible

....GMRA

Get More Rodent ACCESSORIES!

I recently started a full time job and all my damned money is just going on my two little ratties! I've just put a bid on a cage which is the exact same design as my current on in the hope of somehow joining them to make a rattie palace!

But it's not all bad coz I do love them.


----------



## CRL

Gmr is not a laughing matter. it is a serious illness. seriously!
i went from 2 boys to 51 boys in 3 years
BEWARE!!!


----------



## chrisd

CRL said:


> Gmr is not a laughing matter. it is a serious illness. seriously!
> i went from 2 boys to 51 boys in 3 years
> BEWARE!!!


Wow 51. Good effort!


----------



## CRL

31 still with me.


----------



## thedogsmother

CRL said:


> Gmr is not a laughing matter. it is a serious illness. seriously!
> i went from 2 boys to 51 boys in 3 years
> BEWARE!!!


You poor thing , youve got a bad GMR infection. If you want us to help (sort of a group therapy thing) it might help to do a seperate thread with pictures of your rats, we are tough here on the rodent section, we can help you through this ....just dont forget the cute ratty pictures or we can get nasty


----------



## CRL

I posted 56 pics this morning. im sure if u click on the bit under my name thag says pictures you can see all my beautiful boys


----------



## thedogsmother

I think I might be in love with one or two of your ratties, especially Kyrin, I think Im going to have to unpack my rat stealing bag, looks like Im going to need the extra large one. Im going to bring my really tough gsds to threaten you with if you refuse to hand over the rats, you will have to take my word for it that they are highly trained attack dogs and not just big, bouncy, licky dogs


----------



## CRL

I posted 51 pics of rats but only 31 are still with us. kyrin isnt 1 of those im afraid.


----------



## thedogsmother

CRL said:


> I posted 51 pics of rats but only 31 are still with us. kyrin isnt 1 of those im afraid.


 Im sorry to hear that, he was certainly a stunning rat, do you breed them?


----------



## CRL

No have never bred a litter. they are a mixture of rescues pet shop (not [email protected]) and breeder bred. 
kyrin was a rescue. i took on 6 boys on 18/02/11 and today just over a year later only 1 is alive.


----------



## chrisd

My favourite of yours is Briec (i think that is right). Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## CRL

He is a little monster. very good at escaping


----------



## thedogsmother

CRL said:


> No have never bred a litter. they are a mixture of rescues pet shop (not [email protected]) and breeder bred.
> kyrin was a rescue. i took on 6 boys on 18/02/11 and today just over a year later only 1 is alive.


Thats the trouble with rescues, all of mine are rescues/rehomes, I know its unlikely any of them will live to the grand old ages that some really well bred rodents make it to but they seem so grateful for a big cage, nice food and some gentle handling, so its still worth it for the love they give us while they are with us.


----------



## CRL

My longest lived rat so far was a rescue. he got to 3 before he died. i have a breeder bred boy of 30 months but i dont think he will live to 3


----------



## thedogsmother

CRL said:


> My longest lived rat so far was a rescue. he got to 3 before he died. i have a breeder bred boy of 30 months but i dont think he will live to 3


My oldest rat was Rommel who lived to 32 months, Valentine is my oldest at the moment and shes 26 months but shes got a huge tumour so she will have to go to the bridge soon


----------



## eggeggegg

Lol i only joined today must have g m r disorder already i have 11 rats and a litter due next weekend  x


----------



## Rubythedog

I've got a very bad case of it...but my parents haven't.


----------



## Lunaowen

thedogsmother said:


> I can just imagine you sat at home puzzling as to what type of rodent a gsd is , but they are only honourary rodents, they are in fact *G*erman *S*hepherd *D*ogs


Lol, I had guessed they weren't rats but just couldn't think what they could be lol, was trying to think of breeds of horse if i'm honest. Thankyou for clearing up the confusion :biggrin:


----------



## xXHazelXx

Lol I totally caught this disease after I join this forum ( and hamster central) started with a russian dwarf and now I have three, one hamster of each species except robo...for now *insert evil laugh*


----------



## rattiedee

I think it was to late for me years ago lol. 

I just got my two new boys from Pets at Home, they had been handed over unwanted so I adopted them both, I've already been asked to take on another male and 2 females! The temptation is so great but I've been asked to buy the two females, and though I am happy to pay adoption fee's I dont like buying rats as there are so many out there that need a home, plus I'd rather spend my money on new cages, toys, feed etc. 
I'm a right big softy and try to help any rat I can so I'm always on the look out for cages, Just got a gorgeous Freddy 2 cage for £10!!! My new boys love it. I have a tank which I use to put newbies in, just to make sure they are healthy etc and I'm currently seeking the next new cage.


----------



## polishrose

Aaargh it got me..the GMR disease that is..started off with a hamster(mine) and a gerbil(daughter no 2)...now have 3 mice(daughter no 1), waiting on 4 meecey babies from here (mine) and tempted to get a hammy to fill an empty cage(for daughters no 3 and 4)...is there any hope for me?Am I doomed?


----------



## thedogsmother

polishrose said:


> Aaargh it got me..the GMR disease that is..started off with a hamster(mine) and a gerbil(daughter no 2)...now have 3 mice(daughter no 1), waiting on 4 meecey babies from here (mine) and tempted to get a hammy to fill an empty cage(for daughters no 3 and 4)...is there any hope for me?Am I doomed?


Give in to it, there is no cure, you are hooked, you might as well accept it


----------



## Nat88

I am starting to display the symptoms too :scared:. The only thing stopping me is living in my mum's house and needing her permission to get more animals, but now even she has said I can get two guinea pigs. This comes not long after her letting me rescue two girlie rats, soon there will be nothing stopping me from filling my house with adorable creatures!


----------



## Meena

I think thats a bit too late for me already :001_huh: I have 14 mice.


----------



## kodakkuki

i need help people! 
i think im having a relapse!


----------



## purplesponge

I think i've been hit!! :/ my OH isnt too happy about that


----------



## Micky93

I've been hit hard. Think I need to be chased down with a big net and syringe :huh:

Registered on here with just the dog and 2 rats..

Now we have the 2 rats, 2 hamsters and 2 guinea pigs as well as Eddie the dog!


----------



## imadrainpipe

I want this disorder.


----------



## elliscks

GMR is real. My daughter found the cutest rescue rat. She showed him to me. We had to make him a part of the family. The top level of his aquarium cage wore out so I bought him a bigger cage. His birthday came around so we went to the pet store to buy him rat treats. There was the cutest feeder mouse. We took her home. Could not bear the thought of her being snake food. The old rat died after a happy spoiled rat life. We went to the pet store for a pair of rat bucks so they would not be alone. My dad found a rodent cage in the garbage. He gave it to me. One day, I was buying rodent supplies. There was the prettiest dumbo eared doe. I did, after all have that empty cage.


----------



## pinklizzy

I think I may have this!! Since June this year, I now have 4 rescue guinea pigs and find myself researching rats, rat cages, rats in rescue etc.  I don't think I'll ever be lucky enough to own any but it's nice to dream.....


----------



## polishrose

I definitely have this...from starting out with one Syrian and a gerbil, I now have 2 syrians, 2 roborovskis,14 mice, 6 rats and a gerbil(soon to be 3 gerbils)...yeah GMR is real.


----------



## kodakkuki

imadrainpipe said:


> I want this disorder.


do you though?! my relapse of GMR has landed me with 3 cages of rats at the moment!

its brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halfeatenapple

There is a poor neglected hammie that needs re-homing..... <twitch>


----------



## whitefairy

I also have GMR disease ! 
I starter with 1 hamster... Now I have 3 hamster and 3 gerbils but last year I had 2 hamster litter. :aureola:

After I had in house like 15 hamster I decided to have only 2 (male). I think this for a couple months, then in january I added one more female to my house :arf:


----------



## halfeatenapple

Starting to really want a hammie... someone help me... thankfully I can't just now anyway cos I need to save for when I get a couple more rattie boys as well as an SRS for my current boys... but I'm getting twitchy...

Gosh GMR really does exist doesn't it...


----------



## fatrat

halfeatenapple said:


> Starting to really want a hammie... someone help me... thankfully I can't just now anyway cos I need to save for when I get a couple more rattie boys as well as an SRS for my current boys... but I'm getting twitchy...
> 
> Gosh GMR really does exist doesn't it...


It really does  I've had a huge craving for mice lately (they're so tiny!!), but I also want a couple more female rats.... Aaah, GMR


----------



## halfeatenapple

I've never had much interest in hamsters before and am not entirely sure how suitable they would be for me... I just love how dog like the rats are, they are so much fun, but you know... cute little faces and I'm sure I could adjust to meet a sweet little hammie's needs


----------



## kodakkuki

but y'all know where there are baby rats to induldge your GMR with!!!! 

but i totally know what you mean about the hammies- i'm craving another LH syrian boy like i had growing up; those boys rocked socks! :w00t:

i mean, 10 is my limit for ratties, but i never said anything about a hammie!!!! :001_tongue: :


----------



## fatrat

kodakkuki said:


> but y'all know where there are baby rats to induldge your GMR with!!!!


But your babies are soooo far away  I'd take them home in an instant if it weren't for the 300ish miles  will you ship with FedEx?


----------



## kodakkuki

fatrat said:


> But your babies are soooo far away  I'd take them home in an instant if it weren't for the 300ish miles  will you ship with FedEx?


you mean you can't swim!?! lol
if it stays this hard finding them good homes here i really am thinking of a day trip to the mainland to start a rat-train!


----------



## fatrat

Oooh interesting  it'd be the biggest rat train I've heard of  I know a lot of people here (me included !!!) would be happy to take your babies in 

I'm planning a trip to North Wales soon-ish, if that's any help?


----------



## halfeatenapple

I'd get in on that action!!! Would travel a little way for some but just couldn't get to NI, and I'm afraid I would be thinking 2... not 15  x


----------



## kodakkuki

halfeatenapple said:


> I'd get in on that action!!! Would travel a little way for some but just couldn't get to NI, and I'm afraid I would be thinking 2... not 15  x


well, 4 of them are mine and 2-4 are heading to cork- so hand's off those ones!! :mad5: :cornut:
but really do think i'll have to consider it-there just isn't the same love for ratties in belfast it seems


----------



## Miceandmore64

Ok guys this had to be a pretty big case of gmr!
I had 2 mice. Just pets. Then my sister said they were giving mice away for free and heard 3 is the best number. That's 3 females so far!!then on trade me came 2 (? Gender) mice with a awesome cage. We won them for $32! Turned out they were boys! So we put them together and we got four babies! Before they were born my favourite mouse the father died. Then 4 weeks later, a wild mouse/mice got in with the 3 female babies. 2 died. Then another litter was born a week or 2 later. This time 9! They are weaned now. Sold a girl. I am keeping 1 girl and one boy from this litter. Ok so once one was sold I discovered on trade me a mouse and a cage. It was only on $1 from us with a hour to go. We ended up winning for $2 picking up on Tuesday.


----------



## Fluffydd

Unfortunately I became aware of this too late. I adopted 3 more gerbils on Monday bringing my rodent total to 12 (plus 2 rabbits). I was back looking in the adoption centre again today, just to check that the other 5 gerbils had found homes. The pair had gone but the trio was still there. But there was a new arrival - a tiny lone sapphire gerbil who was just lovely. She came running over to the glass to see us and I wanted her so much. I'm sure she won't be there for long as she seems to have a wonderful personality but I will have to keep checking if she is still there


----------



## polishrose

You know it's your duty to go back and get the little lone gerbil don't you?  It's in the rules of the GMR handbook!!


----------



## Fluffydd

I wanted to take her home as soon as I saw her! I'll almost certainly be popping in a few times during the week to see if she is still there. But I bet she won't be as I'm sure someone else will fall in love with her too. Once we get the lid made our new boys will be moving to a bigger tank then we'd have a nice sized home for one little gerbil going spare so if she is still needing a home by then.....


----------



## ForestWomble

I started with 2 gerbils and now have 5 

I am perfectly normal, I am safe from any disorders


----------



## Chyuu

I always have had GMR, ever since I got my first hamster 6 years ago. I only have one Syrian right now and I will only allow myself two rats at a time. To remedy my problem, I keep any rat vet bills pinned to a cork board above their cage. It helps. A lot. I don't ever want to be stuck in a situation where I cannot afford them, so I use a visual aid.


----------



## Fluffydd

We've had some pretty steep vets bills too. We took on some 3 year old gerbils in November. 5 weeks later Bart need to have his scent gland removed because he had a tumour. His brother Homer passed away peacefully in his sleep in February but Bart is still going strong. Two weeks ago he need another operation to remove another small tumour from his abdomen. I love him dearly and he has such a great personality that I don't mind how much he has cost us. I'm pretty sure that his previous owner wouldn't have paid for surgery so it's made me happy that we've been able to help him. He's 3 years 9 months now and he's so active. He's far busier than my 10 month old gerbil boys.

But I do think about how much time I have to give to any new little pals that I take on, and potential vets bills too, and that's what limits how many I have.


----------



## georginaspets

Haha!! So true  :lol:


----------



## whitefairy

I started with one syrian hamster, then I have another one, then I had 10 little babies from this couple (all babies found new home). Then I had a couple of winter whites and I had 2 litters from them (all babies found new home). A very nice experience :thumbup1:. Then I adopt a rabbit. Next I have 3 gerbils. In my home I had a total of 22 animals at the same time. 

I definitely got GMS disorders very bad I think :cornut:

Two weeks ago I bought a new campbell hamster, a very nice male creme mottled :lol: and.... I bought also a new Roborovsky male hamster, my first one !  it's was too cute in the pet shop. I was also lucky because it's a very tamed Robo, I can pick it up in my hand !!! ::001_tt2:

I'm thinking about a new litter from my dwarf in next months .... 

Help me.......


----------



## Muze

Do wish there was treatment for GMR. 

I got two rescue boys this time last year, now have 15, 7 rescues, 8 from breeders. And the lounge is now officially a 'rat room' lol 
I'm always skint now lol but I loves 'em and the ratty community is lovely 

It doesn't help when you have a good breeder as a friend, who lets you go over and play with the babies


----------



## RowdyRabbit

Defiantly got it! Help me... :laugh:

But seriously, I'm addicted.


----------



## KiwiRiaUK

LOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!

that is tooo funny

you are quite correct - just owning your very first rodent is addictive

I now run a little private ratty sanctuary and board hamsters for people who are going on holiday hahahahhahaha

GMR Annoymous - Hi My name's Ria, and I suffer from GMR disorder !:devil:


----------



## KATZ1355

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Get More Rodents Disorder (GMR).
> 
> Now i want all you newbies to be aware that there is an infectious disorder going round at the moment.
> 
> It all started when I joined the forum, I(aka ULLAH) Already had GMR when I joined, and when I met up with Gill (TDM(Thedogsmother)) to collect a hamster(oliver) TDM caught it, then she passed it on to Sarah (Srhdufe) then they both passed it to nearly everyone in rodents!!
> 
> Its so infectious you dont even have to meet someone to catch it, you can catch it by posting on the forum.
> 
> YES rodents are addicting. YES we all have alot. YES you will end up with more rodents than anticipated.
> So this is just like a warning for all you un-infected people, that you will more than likely end up with about 6+ rodents through GMR disorder.
> 
> _More about GMR_
> GMR affects the brain, and makes you want to GET MORE RODENTS !!
> If you see a cute hamster picture or have heard of a new litter been born, you will be ripping your hair out for that hamster or somthing from the litter.
> 
> If you see a cute un-wanted rodent in [email protected](pets at home) You will feel sorry for it and your brain will automaticly think GET MORE RODENTS, therefore you adopt it, you go into [email protected] the following week and there is another little cute rodent you think GET MORE RODENTS!!
> 
> There is only one cure and that is to GET MORE RODENTS
> 
> You have been warned.
> x


So it's ok to have a rat and a cat together?


----------



## KATZ1355




----------



## KATZ1355

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Get More Rodents Disorder (GMR).
> 
> Now i want all you newbies to be aware that there is an infectious disorder going round at the moment.
> 
> It all started when I joined the forum, I(aka ULLAH) Already had GMR when I joined, and when I met up with Gill (TDM(Thedogsmother)) to collect a hamster(oliver) TDM caught it, then she passed it on to Sarah (Srhdufe) then they both passed it to nearly everyone in rodents!!
> 
> Its so infectious you dont even have to meet someone to catch it, you can catch it by posting on the forum.
> 
> YES rodents are addicting. YES we all have alot. YES you will end up with more rodents than anticipated.
> So this is just like a warning for all you un-infected people, that you will more than likely end up with about 6+ rodents through GMR disorder.
> 
> _More about GMR_
> GMR affects the brain, and makes you want to GET MORE RODENTS !!
> If you see a cute hamster picture or have heard of a new litter been born, you will be ripping your hair out for that hamster or somthing from the litter.
> 
> If you see a cute un-wanted rodent in [email protected](pets at home) You will feel sorry for it and your brain will automaticly think GET MORE RODENTS, therefore you adopt it, you go into [email protected] the following week and there is another little cute rodent you think GET MORE RODENTS!!
> 
> There is only one cure and that is to GET MORE RODENTS
> 
> You have been warned.
> x


Do you like my avatar lol?


----------



## Cartowheel

Heh this applies to more than just rodents too. By the time we move in to our new apartment, my fiancée, her sister, and I will have two guinea pigs, a Chinchilla, possibly two rabbits, and possibly a hamster or two. ;w; And I still want gerbils, a sugar glider, a few fish, and a couple reptiles eventually.

I don't think I have GMR.

Nope.


----------



## Once upon a gerbil (or 2)

Well I think I have GMR. Yep I think I do. They are all in my signature and I did a hello thingy but I'l do it again here!

Flora and Barley - Syrian Hamsters
Max and Rico - Gerbils (pictured left)
Pip, Squeak, Winnie and Bee - Fancy Mice
Cheesy Watsit, Cheesy Watsit Jr, Goldie, Leonie, Lottie and Ricardinha - Platy Fish

I did a little story time here https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/hi-there.496722/#post-1065252603 if anyone is interested 

Once x


----------



## Knighterist

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Get More Rodents Disorder (GMR).
> 
> Now i want all you newbies to be aware that there is an infectious disorder going round at the moment.
> 
> It all started when I joined the forum, I(aka ULLAH) Already had GMR when I joined, and when I met up with Gill (TDM(Thedogsmother)) to collect a hamster(oliver) TDM caught it, then she passed it on to Sarah (Srhdufe) then they both passed it to nearly everyone in rodents!!
> 
> Its so infectious you dont even have to meet someone to catch it, you can catch it by posting on the forum.
> 
> YES rodents are addicting. YES we all have alot. YES you will end up with more rodents than anticipated.
> So this is just like a warning for all you un-infected people, that you will more than likely end up with about 6+ rodents through GMR disorder.
> 
> _More about GMR_
> GMR affects the brain, and makes you want to GET MORE RODENTS !!
> If you see a cute hamster picture or have heard of a new litter been born, you will be ripping your hair out for that hamster or somthing from the litter.
> 
> If you see a cute un-wanted rodent in [email protected](pets at home) You will feel sorry for it and your brain will automaticly think GET MORE RODENTS, therefore you adopt it, you go into [email protected] the following week and there is another little cute rodent you think GET MORE RODENTS!!
> 
> There is only one cure and that is to GET MORE RODENTS
> 
> You have been warned.
> x


There is a potential "vaccination" against GMR at the moment...I have trialled it and so far so good. The vaccine came in the form and a rental agreement where it states that I cannot have any pets except for one (1) hamster. XD


----------



## Harriet Clarke

I love this. I am about to get 4 more gerbils. Help


----------



## Kezzpott

Ohno I wish I read this before I got my gerbils! But it would explain how we ended up with 3 gerbils and 4 hamsters in a little over a month! My heart is also still set on rescuing a little robo as well lol

I have set an absolute fortune out because 3 of my guys were diverts in small enclosures and no enrichment so along with paying for them and they're small enclosures you then need to buy all new bigger ones and more toys lol let's say between all my rodents costs I coukd have taken a short weekend holiday somewhere lol

They also get a bigger budget then us, they get a start up fund and then each month we've a budget to add in for their normal care like bedding, toys and food and then there's the seperate fund we pay into which is solely to be used for any vet costs that crop up but they're worth it for me. I love each one and they bring so much happiness for me  my new rescue got a new house for his enclosure for my birthday lol


----------

